
Show HN: MoneyGame – Browser-based business simulation - Gluten
https://www.moneyga.me
======
Gluten
I have posted this here before, but it was a couple of years ago and the game
has evolved a bit since.

If anyone of you still use IRC, welcome to #moneygame on QuakeNet!

Basically the game is a business simulation, where you operate your companies
ranging from resource production to construction and banking. There is a "The
Exchange" where you can trade floating currencies, goods and public companies.

Any questions or suggestions are very welcome!

Thank you for your attention.

